# PC rig



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok guys here goes a long one...

with christmas coming along, i ws thinking of getting a new PC for myself, mainly for games and also a PC that would help me get through graphic designing (which im planning on doing a bit later) after i finish my schooling.

Anyways, i am on an extreme budget and am hoping to get down the parts from australia through a friend of mine who would be coming over somewhere in december.

Here is a config. I built for myself, it goes somewhere around $550.

Processor Intel C2D 2.6GHz 4MB cache FSB1333
VGA - GeForce 8600GT 512MB
RAM - (not sure about the brand) but 4GB DDR2 800
HDD - 250GB SATA
Not decided on the MOBO yet.

any suggestions of bringing down the price factor without affecting performance, recommendation with brands? 

I dont think i'll be able to upgrade the PC for quite sometime after i buy it, so hopefully, I can squeeze in an SLi motherboard in there, so I can put in a second VGA later.

Pls. suggest some alternatives guys, also, i would like to stick to intel (personal preference)

thanks in advance,

Stefan



PS... overclocking capability is not a prob, since i dont plan on doing it...


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

after doing a little surfing I found this MOBO -

ABIT Fatality FP-IN9 650i-SLI

it fits the price range, for about AUS$ - 140

what do u think? is it a good MOBO
also, it has a "8 pin Power connector" can anyone
please suggest a PSU That will run a SLi config. (Later)
and also fit my budget.

thnks

Stefan


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello Steff345 i moved your thread to building.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What you are going to want to do is drop down to 2gb ram (4gb very small gain) and put the rest of the money into a 8800gt (better then 2 8600gts in sli.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok thanks for the replys guys,:wave: also, i would like to ask:

if im not going for an SLi system in that case, which MOBO do u recommend?:4-dontkno
Also is the headroom for future games greater in the 2 8600GT's in SLi or
a single 8800GT?

thanks a lot...ray:

Stefan


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

one 8800 would be better


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

got a very good deal suggested by emosunray: heres the URL:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3433136&CatId=2406

it looks pretty good, considering you get a processor for it as well.:1angel:
what do you think guys?

thanks,
Stefan


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok so if i stick to the 8800GT 512MB as the VGA,:1angel: what are the other stuff u guys can suggest for my budget?, pls be specific if possible with brands....ray:

Stefan


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

well if your gonna get the mobo combo and that 8800 gt the i guess this memory would go with it nicely
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2968664&CatId=1872

that mobo supports 8gb! 

And then a psu. It will be in your price rance if you mail in the rebate.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2974508&CatId=1483

Other then that i guess the hdd cd drive and so on are up to you.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

BTW, hows this VGA :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252

also, this MOBO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131142


any idea as to how the pricings would be in australia?


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok now if i decide not to order online:1angel:... (as im not the one doing the ordering) what specs would you recommend? 

i thought of getting a SLi MOBO at first, but if it goes over my budget, then i'd better drop the SLi idea and stick to a normal MOBO. In that case, which MODO would you recommend (along with other Specs)

thanks,ray:

Stefan


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

After spending a few hours online, i came up with these specs.:grin:
Jus' have a look at it pls.:1angel:


Processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115030

VGA:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130303

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

MOBO:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182032

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136039

the total comes to $855 :sighwithout considering the rebates)

its a bit more than my intended amount to spend, so what do you think guys? are all of these stuff compatible with each other?

Also, any alternatives so i can shave down the price a bit?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Sure the parts look compatible



Steff345 said:


> Also, any alternatives so i can shave down the price a bit?


Yea buy cheaper parts lol. Naw but but really , find what parts you want , then do reasearch. Shop at more then one site. If you want quality parts but cheap , try ebay? Maybe google them? Your really not gonna get an awsome gameing machine for 500$ You can get an awsome pc no doubt. But not a great gameing rig. 
So you could could either A, buy used parts which isnt always bad , or B , dumb down the pc a bit if you want it arround 500$ You can build a gameing rig for 500$ it is possible, it just wont be fantastic. Most of us here reuse our old parts and just upgrade our mobo's and cpu's and such. Maybe gank some parts from an older pc like the hdd or case. Im just throwing ideas out there. :smile:


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok ok i get it lol: nyways, hows the combinations - leaving out the priceing part? do all of it go with each other (compatibility wise) thanks for the sarcastic reply, nyways, better some reply than no reply as i always say.:grin:


EDIT:::

theres a small problemo... the MOBO Has no PCI-Ex 2.0 slot as in :
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/493/4
would that affect the performance of the VGA Card since it is a PCI-Ex 2.0 card?

also, is there another MOBO with a PCI-EX2.0 slot anyone of u can recommend for this price range??


cheers,

Stefan


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok.. take a look at this MOBO:

Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R

supports DDR2 and DDR3 (great for future) but has only one PCI-Ex 16
slot
whll this MOBO match the other stuff in my prev. post with the URL's?

also, does this MOBO have a PCI-Ex 16 2.o slot for the VGA i have listed? trying to find it out via google but im a little lost here
pls. help guys


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

For 500$ dude i dont think its gonna happen, youll have enouph for the mobo and cpu but wont have any money left over for a video card. lol. Why are you looking at pci-e 2? What do you need that for? Those boards are expensive and the only pci-e2 card right now is the 3870. Like i said your gonna hafta dumb down the specs a bit if you wanna clear your budget. Or your gonna hafta buy the parts, and wait till you get more money then buy the rest. Think your looking at stuff thats a bit to expensive. and yes the parts you listed before will work fine.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

many thanks for the reply, really appreciate
it...ray:

i know that the specs im looking at right now is a bit high and im building a castle in the air:laugh:, but actually, what interested me in the motherboard is that it supports both DD2 and DDR3 which is a great thing, incase i would want to upgrade later...

so actually, even if the VGA card is PCI-Ex 2.0 and the board supports the older version, it wont be a problem right? :4-dontknohttp://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?t=448474

so in that case, both asus and the gigabyte boards should be fine (if im correct), so leaving aside the budget, which board is better to get, considering they both are P35 boards?

jus' dont worry about the $500 budget, cos i may manage to increase it to around $700-750


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no it will no be a problem, i personally would go for the cheaper one they are both great boards.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for the reply,ray:

ok so the specs of the system are::wink:

ASUS P5K-E P35
Intel C2D E6550 2.33GHz 1333 FSB
G.SKILL 2GB DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit
Rosewill RP600V2-S-SL 600W SLI Ready
WD Caviar SE16 WD3200KSRTL 320GB 7200RPM 16MB SATA 3.0Gb/s
EVGA 512-P3-N802-A1 GeForce 8800GT Superclocked 512MB 256-bit 
GDDR3

so how does it look? any comments for improvements?:smile:
(all of tem are compatible with each other right?)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

needs a better power supply plain and simple (look at the antec trio 650 watt)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I have to agree there also, toss the Rosewill for something like 1 g0t 0wn3d has suggested.

or even the OCZ 700W, it is at a good price at newegg at the moment. Around $95 i think 

*OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply 100 - 240 V - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea Rosewill's PSUs only belong in one place. The trash.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks for all the replies guys, you all have 
been a great help.... reallyray:

i checked out the PSU's but one lil' problemo,:1angel:
since i would not be ordering online, i would not get the rebates,
so IF POSSIBLE, can u suggest a lil' bit 'friendly on the price tag' PSU

only if possible ... i mean i cant have the cake and eat it as well can i now?... if u get what i mean:laugh:

cheers,:wave:

Stefan


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

whats the price range?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well I did find the antec 650W at fry's, altho it is still $120. 

http://shop2.outpost.com/{SC5xLT3tT...DJ5Q8yRVg**.node3?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Unfortunately, You have to pay for quality


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok thanks for your input.....

now, as i said, i would not be buying these stuff from the net, so
IF anyone of you know, can u pls. tell me where i can get these
parts along with the antec PSU in Melbourne Australia? as i will be getting one of my friends over ther to buy it
:4-dontkno

thanks again...

Stefan


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here was one place I found but I have never used them 

http://www.scorptec.com.au/

One tip, I would check with US customs first as your friend may get hit with an import duty, better to check first that get hit with import duty that was not expected :wave:


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

many thnks for the reply, but actually, i was meaning 
a shop as in not an online store... a real (physical) shop.:smile:

and customs duty wont be a prob. cos he wont be shipping it, he would carry it with him as he is coming over in december.:grin:

many thanks,ray:

Stefan


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

best buy has em, the antec 650w.


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok here are the final specs.

Motherboard Asus P5KC
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/23198/

VGA card eVGA 8800GT
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/24891/

PSU Antec NeoPower 550
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/23824/

HDD Hitachi SATA II 16MB Cache 320GB
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/21975/

Processor Intel C2D E6550
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/23148/

RAM Kingston ValueRAM (2x1GB kit) DDR2 800
http://www.scorptec.com.au/product/21057/

so hows it lookings amigos??:laugh:
comments are most welcome......

Cheers, 

Stefan


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

looks good build it and let us know when its done


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

=/ i still think that 550 is alittle to low....


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

u mean the PSU or the processor? the 550 part? if its the PSU, would a 600 be ok?:4-dontkno

Also, the processor is ok right? i mean 2.33 is not 'slow' compared to todays demands right?

thanks,

Stefan


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the cpu is fine i was talking about the psu if it were my computer i would get something like the antec trio 650 watt


----------



## Steff345 (Sep 14, 2007)

ok, thanks for your input:wave:.. will checkout the PSU as well.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Better cheaper PSU
http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA6296672


----------



## Ghosted (Dec 2, 2007)

if its anything like here in the uk, over 2ghz C2D's are a sudden price jump (from around £50 to around £80) so i guess you could go with a 2ghz and change it out later (or a slight overclock if you do some research)


----------

